# messaging issues



## speed_freak987 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok, so a few days ago I was in the using my messaging and my battery almost died.I just popped out the battery and put in a new one. When I started my phone back up, my messaging kept force closing. I am trying to do whatever I can to prevent doing a factory reset as I have some game progress I am fairly attatched to. I put up on another forum and one of the members recommended I try here. I am rooted running heinz 57. Anyone have any ideas? I'm dying without my texting.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

make sure badgeprovider is installed, happened to me


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

speed_freak987 said:


> Ok, so a few days ago I was in the using my messaging and my battery almost died.I just popped out the battery and put in a new one. When I started my phone back up, my messaging kept force closing. I am trying to do whatever I can to prevent doing a factory reset as I have some game progress I am fairly attatched to. I put up on another forum and one of the members recommended I try here. I am rooted running heinz 57. Anyone have any ideas? I'm dying without my texting.


Just reflash the rom. Won't wipe data and should restore you messaging app. If that doesn't work, use Titanium Backup to save your apps and app data and start over from scratch. Just download TB again and restore apps/data and you won't lose anything.


----------



## speed_freak987 (Sep 14, 2011)

What is badgeprovider and where do I get it?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

speed_freak987 said:


> What is badgeprovider and where do I get it?


Don't bother with all that. Reflashing the Rom is just as easy and faster than pulling that out of a Rom and pushing it separately.


----------



## speed_freak987 (Sep 14, 2011)

I tried reflashing the Ron but it did not work


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

speed_freak987 said:


> I tried reflashing the Ron but it did not work


Then your next option is to backup with TB and start fresh.


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

speed_freak987 said:


> What is badgeprovider and where do I get it?


badgeprovider is a messaging provider app it comes on the phone, go to applications/ manage, then click the "all" tab, and make sure its on the list


----------

